# Port wine and cigars



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

OK, im a newbie, so i get to ask all kinds of silly questions, i see a lot of guys drink port with their smokes. So not being a drinker, whats the best tasting Port to go with a good smoke? What brands of Port do you recommend? :faint:


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Most of the references I've seen are for tawny port. I've had both tawny and ruby ports with a cigar and both are good. Ruby would pair better with a mild, sweet cigar while tawny would pair well with something in the medium category (I personally have not had a full-bodied cigar with port to be able to comment).

A cheap port will work okay since likely the cigar will make it taste better! Personally, I prefer the real deal and usually opt for a porto (the original "port" from Portugal). Dow's, Warre's, and Sandeman are particularly good. But I've only had their entry-level offerings (with the exception of Warre's...their Warre's Warrior Special Reserve is wonderful). Portos with an age delineated on the bottle are supposed to be even better but I've never sprung for one.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

This may be of some help:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/food-wine-drink-forum/278976-some-good-ports.html


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

i tried a Penfolds Tawny, and it was really great with my stogies, thx for the advice:hat:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

The Los Blancos Sumatra was specifically blended to go with Port or coffee. Try one.


----------

